# Murder movie soundtrack!



## Seening

So let's say you were put in charge of providing a soundtrack for a murder movie. 10-15 tracks for different scenes of your choice. What are the songs you would choose, and for what scenes (generalize!) would you pair them up with?


----------



## kv466

Oh, wow...I thought at first that it was more of a score thing...hmmm, songs, eh...I once made a soundtrack for my high school's play of Dracula...it was all original and pulled out some pretty cool stuff although after a few songs only guitar because kinda tired out so I got a keyboardist and that rounded off the music for the play quite nicely...anyway, songs...i tend to like the deep, crunchy metal for my murder scenes these days...but that's more gore...true murder should, i feel, be done with more incidental or more of a real score as opposed to songs...if i had to use songs, tho, i'd probably use a lot of nine inch nails, jane's addictions, tool and a perfect circle


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, the 5th and 6th Variations in Prokofiev's 2nd symphony would do the trick. The climax of the 6th and final variation sounds like someone hacking something to pieces, literally.


----------



## samurai

How about _Isle of the Dead _by Rachmaninoff, paired with the scene in "The Shining" where Jack Nicholson is in the hotel bar with all the people who are dead?


----------

